# Any alternatives to 1market?



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

1market works fine but they are pretty slow with the updates. Are there any other places we can get to on the Kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a ton of Android markets.  GetJar is also very popular, but there have been reports of spyware/bloatware in their apps.

I was just reading  a tech article about the spyware that is being put in apps these days, even ones that are found on Google Play.  I would be very careful about where I got apps from.

Are you having problems with the apps you are using--is that why updates have some urgency?

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nah, I'm just impatient.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> Nah, I'm just impatient.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> 1market works fine but they are pretty slow with the updates. Are there any other places we can get to on the Kindle?


You can always ask for APK files here. I am not on constantly, however if there is a free app that I can provide the APK for, I have no problem doing so. I have an Android phone, a non-Fire tablet and my KF is rooted so I have access to the Play store and can tell you if the app is compatible. I have no doubt that there are other KB members with the same.

You could always send me a PM as well.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Someone I know is trying to find the Sony Reader app to use on her Fire HD 7.  Will that work on the Fire, if she can find the apk?


----------



## hotwheelslover98 (Feb 5, 2013)

Try Aptodie as an alternative. You actually add different app stores from different people from the Aptodie site. Of course there's always the risk of viruses, ect. like with any app store. I use it along with 1mobile and it helps get updates that the other doesn't. Perfect for the impatient person.  (You mean 1mobile in this post right?)

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------

